# Gateway SPS / Zigbee



## COCO-RB (11 Januar 2019)

*Philips Hue mit Standard Taster steuern*

ich möchte in einer älteren Installation einige Funktionen über die Philips Hue automatisieren. Die Installation sieht so aus, dass alle Leitungen in den Keller verlegt wurden und auf Klemme enden. Es folgt dann aber eine Standard Verdrahtung der Klemmen mit Standard Schaltern, Tastern und einigen Eltakos. Ich möchte die Standard Taster der Installation behalten und in das Hue-System integrieren.

Wie bekomme ich die Signale in das System?
Auf SPS und dann über ein Gateway (SPS/Zigbee) in die Hue?

Kann ich eine Phiplips Hue im Keller für Aktoren bzw. Zigbee Geräte nutzen und eine zweite im Wohnzimmer, die direkt Hue- Leuchten von Philips steuert?

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge und Ideen


----------

